# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Long-tailed paradise whydah

## mixalis91

σκεφτομαι να παρω  ενα ζευγαρι τετοια παραδεισια. εχει καποιος? θελω να μαθω σχετικα με την αναπαραγωγη αν ειναι ευκολα τι φωλια χρειαζονται. Ακομη διατροφη- Στεγαση!?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες αυτό το άρθρο από το PetBirds που γράφτηκε από τον FINCHii :




> Η paradise whydah αποτελεί το πιο εντυπωσιακό είδος από τα τρία Eyre ευρέως διαδεδομένα αφρικανικά πουλιά με μακριά ουρά (straw tailed whydah, pintail whydah).
> 
> Η λατινική του ονομασία είναι _Vidua paradisaea_. Το είδος αυτό  κατάγεται από την ανατολική Αφρική οπού ζει σε σμήνη έχοντας αγελαία  συμπεριφορά όλες τις εποχές του χρόνου, εκτός της αναπαραγωγικής  περιόδου. Κατά την περίοδο αυτή κυρίως τα αρσενικά, έχουν μια πιο  δύσκολη προσέγγιση και τείνουν να ζουν σε ζεύγη.
> 
> Οι paradise whydahs είναι σεξουαλικά διμορφικά πουλιά, αλλά αυτό μπορεί  να γίνει κατανοητό μονό στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου. Τα  θηλυκά πουλιά έχουν καστανό χρώμα με εντελώς διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις στα  αρσενικά. Αυτών, το κεφάλι είναι μαύρο, η κοιλιά έχει χρώμα βαθύ μπλε  και το στήθος ένα ξανθό κρεμ χρώμα. Το θηλυκό έχει μια κοντή ουρά, όπως  και το αρσενικό όταν δεν είναι σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής. Κατά τη διάρκεια  όμως της περιόδου αυτής, το αρσενικό υφίσταται έντονες αλλαγές στο  φτέρωμα του. Γίνεται πιο έντονα χρωματισμένο και αποκτά βαθιά γυαλιστερά  μαύρα φτερά καθώς επίσης και μεγάλη ουρά που μπορεί να ξεπερνά σε μήκος  τα 20 εκατοστά. Με το τέλος της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου χάνει τη ουρά  του μονό και μονό για να μεγαλώσει στην επόμενη αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.  Αρσενικά και θηλυκά έχουν μήκος 13 εκατοστά, αλλά όταν το αρσενικό είναι  σε κατάσταση αναπαραγωγής, μπορεί να φτάσει τα 40 εκατοστά εξαιτίας της  ουράς του. Λόγω της μακριάς ουράς και του σκούρου φτερώματος η paradise  whydah είναι επίσης γνωστή και ως πουλί χήρα.
> 
> Αυτά τα πουλιά δεν έχουν καμιά ιδιαίτερη ανησυχία για την διατροφή τους.  Σπόροι και χόρτα είναι η βασική τους διατροφή η οποία είναι για αυτά  υπεραρκετή. Όπως όλα τα πουλιά, χρειάζονται ζωικές πρωτεΐνες αλλά επειδή  δεν επωάζουν τα αυγά τους και δεν ανατρέφουν τα μικρά τους (όπως όλες  οι whydah), αυτή δεν θεωρείται απαραίτητη.
> 
> Και αυτό το είδος δεν επωμίζεται τις πατρικές ευθύνες και τις μεταθέτει σε πουλιά που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία _waxbills_.  Τα αρσενικά αυτού του είδους κάνουν μια από τις ωραιότερες επιδείξεις  για να προσελκύσουν τα θηλυκά, έχουν όμως και τις μεγαλύτερες απώλειες  από αρπακτικά. Η "βαριά" ουρά τους δεν τους επιτρέπει ένα γρήγορο  πέταγμα και συνεπεία όλων είναι να καταλήγουν στα νύχια γερακιών. Το  τραγούδι του αρσενικού μιμείται διαφορά τραγούδια από waxbills που  χρησιμοποιεί ως "οικοδεσπότες" για τα αυγά του. Το τραγούδι τους είναι  συνεχές κατά την ερωτοτροπία και πολύ θορυβώδες. Ένα αρσενικό μπορεί σε  μια αναπαραγωγική περίοδο να ζευγαρώσει με 20 θηλυκά κυρίως λόγω του  ελευθέρου χρόνου από τη μη ανατροφή των νεοσσών - αυγών .
> ...

----------


## mixalis91

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! αν μπορεσω να παρω το ζευγαρακι θα σας περασω φωτο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Περιμένουμε να μας πεις νέα αν θα πάρεις, και βέβαια φωοτγραφίες!!! Επίσης, να φροντίσεις να πάρεις ένα μεγάλο κλουβί για να μην καταστραφεί η μακρυά ουρά του αρσενικού.  :Happy:

----------


## mixalis91

ταιριαζει να μπει μαζι με zebra finch?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε καμία περίπτωση .... είναι δύο διαφορετικά είδη! 
Ειδικά σε κλουβί ... αν θες να τα βάλεις σε κλούβα πολύ μεγάλη θα μπορούσες, διότι τα Whydah που είναι μεγαλύτερα δεν πετούν πολύ γρήγορα λόγω της ουράς! Άρα τα μικρότερα zebra finch θα μπορούσαν να ξεφεύγουν! Και θυμίσουν, ποτέ σε ζευγάρια (  π.χ δύο ζεμπράκια και δύο Whydah μαζί ) γιατί τα πουλιά στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο γίνονται υπερπροστατευτικά και επιθετικά προς άλλα είδη!  :winky:

----------


## mixalis91

Αν γινει τελικα εισαγωγη και τα παρω... θα μπουνε σε κλουβα 1.50cm*0.90cm*1.20cm για ενα ζευγαρι παραδεισια θα ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## koukoulis

Μιχάλη, και τι θα κανείς στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο; Σε τι είδος θα βάλεις τα αβγά για να εκκολαφθούν;

----------


## mixalis91

Σε κάποια zebra finch ή 
Bengalese finch 
Που έχω θα βάλω τα αυγά για εκκόλαψη.

----------


## mixalis91

σημερα παρελαβα το ζευγαρακι! πολυ ομορφα πουλια!

----------


## kostas0206

Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## δημητρα

μην αργεις φωτο και πληροφοριες

να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## mixalis91

στην φωτο φαινεται το αρσενικο και τερμα κατω λιγο το θηλυκο

----------


## kostas0206

καταπληκτικη ουρα!!!
Να τα χαιρεσε!! Πανεμορφα!

----------


## mixalis91

ευχαριστω!!! ειναι σε περιοδο που πεφτουν τα φτερα! την ανοιξη πιστευω που ειναι περιοδο αναπαραγωγης να εχουν μεγαλη ουρα!

----------


## Sophie

Είναι πανέμορφα! Να σου ζήσουν!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο το αρσενικό!!!
Να σου ζήσουν, να τα χαίρεσαι και καλούς απογόνους!!!  :winky:

----------


## μαρια ν

Απο κοντα παιδια ειναι κουκλια εγω πηγα στο Μιχαλη  τωρα στις διακοπες και ειδα ολα του τα πουλια ολα τους πανεμορφα!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι Μιχαλη ολα σου τα πουλακια ειναι ολα πολυ περιποιημενα και καθαρα

----------


## mixalis91

Κ.Μαρια ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια! Εχετε δικιο απο κοντα δειχνουν πολυ ομορφα σε σχεση με τις φωτο!

----------


## dxr-halk

Να τα χαίρεσαι είναι πανέμορφα.

----------


## saxo_29

Να τα χαιρεσαι Μιχαλιο!!
Πραγματη, ο Μιχαλης προσεχει παρα πολυ τα πουλια του. Μην ξεχναμε ο Simba ηταν του Μιχαλη πριν ερθει σε μενα :winky:

----------

